# Identify please



## Joe G (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

What does the underside of it look like? Did you get a spore print!


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

looks like a latarius or lactifluuis species. One of the so called milky mushrooms. Possible L. yazooensis


----------

